# October SAT-II & HEC Admission 2016



## memonaa (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello everyone! So I want to apply to medical schools in Pakistan through HEC this year as a foreign student. I have taken the SAT-II subject test for bio, chem, and physics. I did well on biology and chemistry tests however I have scored below the minimum requirement on physics. I want to know if I can still apply this year and if I retake physics test in October, will HEC accept my late scores. I will really appreciate any help!


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the best way is to call them. Maybe an exception can be made.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

I have an overall score of 2160 and will probably end up with an aggregate of minimum 82%.
Do you think i have a chance of getting into Ayub Medical College, Abottabad?
What were the aggregates last year?
Oh, and one last thing what was the last date to submit fees last year, because i want to know as to how long i can wait for admissions from other unis too!

- - - Updated - - -

I have an overall score of 2160 and will probably end up with an aggregate of minimum 82%.
Do you think i have a chance of getting into Ayub Medical College, Abottabad?
What were the aggregates last year?
Oh, and one last thing what was the last date to submit fees last year, because i want to know as to how long i can wait for admissions from other unis too! Just wanted to make sure you'd see this.


----------



## memonaa (Jul 31, 2016)

Does this mean that I can't apply this year or is there some hope that they will accept October scores?


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

I think you'll make it, because Pakistan never goes by deadlines, they'll squeeze you in!!

- - - Updated - - -



memonaa said:


> Does this mean that I can't apply this year or is there some hope that they will accept October scores?


Hopefully they'll squeeze you in! But remember you can't apply with a domicile of Punjab!


----------



## memonaa (Jul 31, 2016)

I really hope the deadline is extended till the end of October . And I'm also applying to Ayub Medical College this year.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

memonaa said:


> I really hope the deadline is extended till the end of October . And I'm also applying to Ayub Medical College this year.


Yayyy!! Maybe we'll both get in! Are you a Pathan?

- - - Updated - - -



memonaa said:


> I really hope the deadline is extended till the end of October . And I'm also applying to Ayub Medical College this year.


Oh and what did you score in Bio and Chemistry?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm really worried about the language thing too, if i do get in. I mean i can speak Urdu but not Pashto!


----------



## memonaa (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes I'm a pathan and don't worry about the language problem, you'll be fine. I scored 600 in bio and 710 in chemistry.


----------



## ishaqamir (Jul 21, 2016)

please i also need help 
i scored 10 in phy
510 in biology
and 540 in chemistry 
what should i do ??
can i apply on self finance ???


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

ishaqamir said:


> please i also need help
> i scored 10 in phy
> 510 in biology
> and 540 in chemistry
> ...


If you're applying through HEC then contact:*Mr. Abid Wahab*
Deputy Director (Academics)
Higher Education Commission
Sector H-9, Islamabad.
Ph: 051-90402444- 2107 achanna
Fax: 051-90402102
email: *[email protected]*

He replies to emails and also answers his phone​


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

ishaqamir said:


> please i also need help
> i scored 10 in phy
> 510 in biology
> and 540 in chemistry
> ...


Yes, contact the HEC office, hopefully they'll clear stuff up.

- - - Updated - - -

If you guys do contact them let us know what they say, so we can have some idea as to whether they're telling everyone the same thing, they do tend to tell everyone different dates etc


----------



## memonaa (Jul 31, 2016)

azam.fiza said:


> Yes, contact the HEC office, hopefully they'll clear stuff up.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If you guys do contact them let us know what they say, so we can have some idea as to whether they're telling everyone the same thing, they do tend to tell everyone different dates etc


They told me that September 5th is the deadline for this year and you cannot submit any documents after the deadline.


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

HEC's deputy director told me that the expected deadline for this year might be August 31st.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

See, told you guys they go around telling everybody different things. Lets assume its the 31st so that we can get our stuff together. I still need to get my IBCC equivalence for my A-Levels after the results come out.


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> See, told you guys they go around telling everybody different things. Lets assume its the 31st so that we can get our stuff together. I still need to get my IBCC equivalence for my A-Levels after the results come out.


What did HEC tell you about the deadline?


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

memonaa said:


> Hello everyone! So I want to apply to medical schools in Pakistan through HEC this year as a foreign student. I have taken the SAT-II subject test for bio, chem, and physics. I did well on biology and chemistry tests however I have scored below the minimum requirement on physics. I want to know if I can still apply this year and if I retake physics test in October, will HEC accept my late scores. I will really appreciate any help!


The deadline in 2015 was initially Sep 30. It was delayed to Oct 14. If your SAT-II result is announced before the deadline for this year then you shouldn't have a problem applying, but I doubt your result will be announced in time.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

iahaq said:


> The deadline in 2015 was initially Sep 30. It was delayed to Oct *15*. If your SAT-II result is announced before the deadline for this year then you shouldn't have a problem applying, but I doubt your result will be announced in time.



fixed


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> fixed


?


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> fixed


Since you're in KMC can you please let us know what the minimum aggregate was to get in Ayub? Even if you don't know the exact numbers can you guess? Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> What did HEC tell you about the deadline?


I'll call them on Monday and let you guys know.

- - - Updated - - -



iahaq said:


> The deadline in 2015 was initially Sep 30. It was delayed to Oct 14. If your SAT-II result is announced before the deadline for this year then you shouldn't have a problem applying, but I doubt your result will be announced in time.


What uni did you get into? And also do you have any idea about the aggregates last year for Ayub?

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> ?


He/She fixed it to Oct 15th hahaa!! I was confused for a minute too!


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> Since you're in KMC can you please let us know what the minimum aggregate was to get in Ayub? Even if you don't know the exact numbers can you guess? Thank you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

azam.fiza said:


> Since you're in KMC can you please let us know what the minimum aggregate was to get in Ayub? Even if you don't know the exact numbers can you guess? Thank you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



HEC -Abid WAHAB never released a merit list. So determination of Minimum Aggregate for AYUB is impossible .


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> HEC -Abid WAHAB never released a merit list. So determination of Minimum Aggregate for AYUB is impossible .


 Thanks kobefan234!!! I feel like they're so shady.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, and everybody else on this thread, isn't the date for the October SAT score releases on the 20th. 
I feel like it'll be too late. But, lets hope for the best.


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> Thanks kobefan234!!! I feel like they're so shady.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I think it's the 21st but I'm not sure. Normally SAT-II scores take 15 days but this year most of the scores were released very late (june 4th scores came on july 19th) because of the new SAT.

- - - Updated - - -



azam.fiza said:


> Thanks kobefan234!!! I feel like they're so shady.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Are you taking the October SAT test?

- - - Updated - - -



azam.fiza said:


> Thanks kobefan234!!! I feel like they're so shady.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


HEC released a merit list for 2014-15 but now since they have updated their website, it's no longer there.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kainath said:


> I think it's the 21st but I'm not sure. Normally SAT-II scores take 15 days but this year most of the scores were released very late (june 4th scores came on july 19th) because of the new SAT.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


kainath, I'm not planning on giving the SATs again because i'm pretty satisfied with my grades. My cousin got into the med school in Gujrat in 2014-2015 , so i do have the pdf saved in my phone. My mom went with her, and nobody got rejected, they gave everyone seats that year. The drama started in 2015 when all the Punjab seats were separated. Now, its pretty much impossible to get in there since all the overseas kids can apply too.
I'm just hoping i'll get into Ayub.


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> Yayyy!! Maybe we'll both get in! Are you a Pathan?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 most people in Abbotabad understand urdu.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

ABID WAHAB HEC- Mobile # - 03345401519

never call PTCL Landlines they never get answered


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

skhan3887 said:


> most people in Abbotabad understand urdu.


skhan3887 Thanks, thats good news. If I do get in, though I'll take it as an oppurtunity to learn as much Pashto as possible. It's always an advantage to know more languages.


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

The advertisement for this year's admission is released and the official deadline is September 5th.

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> The advertisement for this year's admission is released and the official deadline is September 5th.


http://adspk.pk/new-admission-2016-...gineering-application-deadline-05-09-2016-ap/
This is the link for the advertisement.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kainath said:


> The advertisement for this year's admission is released and the official deadline is September 5th.
> 
> OMG
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


OMG!!


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

azam.fiza said:


> kainath, I'm not planning on giving the SATs again because i'm pretty satisfied with my grades. My cousin got into the med school in Gujrat in 2014-2015 , so i do have the pdf saved in my phone. My mom went with her, and nobody got rejected, they gave everyone seats that year. The drama started in 2015 when all the Punjab seats were separated. Now, its pretty much impossible to get in there since all the overseas kids can apply too.
> I'm just hoping i'll get into Ayub.




For Ayub you might need KPK domicile.


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> OMG!!


Have you tried registering for an account at HEC for the online application? It requires a CNIC and I don't have one?

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> Have you tried registering for an account at HEC for the online application? It requires a CNIC and I don't have one?


Also if you want to apply to any medical college in KPK, you need a KPK domicile.


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

When i came two years ago the ayub seats finished at around 72% but i think last year was higher.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kainath said:


> Have you tried registering for an account at HEC for the online application? It requires a CNIC and I don't have one?
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Yes i know

- - - Updated - - -



Gullala said:


> For Ayub you might need KPK domicile.


Yes i know that


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gullala said:


> For Ayub you *absolutely* need KPK domicile.



for HEC seats you need to have NWFP domicile . I was in Karak for 8 hours running around getting signatures for my domicile certificate .


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

i cant find the HEC application online, has anyone else found it yet????


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

skhan3887 said:


> i cant find the HEC application online, has anyone else found it yet????


This is the link for the online application: Higher Education Commission Online Portal


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

kainath said:


> This is the link for the online application: Higher Education Commission Online Portal


thanks!


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> for HEC seats you need to have NWFP domicile . I was in Karak for 8 hours running around getting signatures for my domicile certificate .


NWFP is now called KPK. Khyber Pakhtun Khwa rather than North Western Frontier Province.  Thats why Gullala was going on about the KPK domicile lol.

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> Have you tried registering for an account at HEC for the online application? It requires a CNIC and I don't have one?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You're going to have to get a CNIC if you're above 18, to be able to do anything in Pakistan kainath. That includes going to banks, unis and anything official you'll be doing. They'll be asking for your National Identity Card. Your CNIC number is something with which the government can track you down basicallly.


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2016)

Applied to get into Kmc last year.
Aggregate about 83%
Got the first seat, admission was finalised in mid December. Others followed until Jan or early Feb too. Finalised admission is likely to begin around Dec this year too I assume
No merit list our year oddly, but should give a decent estimate.
Get ibcc equivalence first thing.
Also, KMC only has 6 foreign sfs seats now as opposed to 9.
Hope this helps  Feel free to ask!


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

Daan said:


> Applied to get into Kmc last year.
> Aggregate about 83%
> Got the first seat, admission was finalised in mid December. Others followed until Jan or early Feb too. Finalised admission is likely to begin around Dec this year too I assume
> No merit list our year oddly, but should give a decent estimate.
> ...


When do classes start? Isn't it too late in December?


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> When do classes start? Isn't it too late in December?


First year classes started on Oct 31 last year for our current academic session. It'll probably be around that same date again this year. I was enrolled in February. You're right that December is much too late. So let's hope HEC handles the situation better this year and you guys get admitted in time.


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2016)

iahaq said:


> azam.fiza said:
> 
> 
> > When do classes start? Isn't it too late in December?
> ...





azam.fiza said:


> Daan said:
> 
> 
> > Applied to get into Kmc last year.
> ...


Yeah as iahaq said classes start in Oct, started 26th Oct last year
Dec is late and you WILL miss all the lessons before then so best you buy the books and study the basics at home as you wait. Last year was the first year of online applications so maybe this year they'll handle it better
The better your aggregate the earlier you'll get in In Sha Allah


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

azam.fiza said:


> When do classes start? Isn't it too late in December?



the local open merit students started late October 2015 . The HEC and PTAP kids get in usually Late November - January. Sometimes even as late as February 

foreigners always start late because of the incompetence of HEC and EAD.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

Daan said:


> Yeah as iahaq said classes start in Oct, started 26th Oct last year
> Dec is late and you WILL miss all the lessons before then so best you buy the books and study the basics at home as you wait. Last year was the first year of online applications so maybe this year they'll handle it better
> The better your aggregate the earlier you'll get in In Sha Allah


Did they ask you to scan in documents in the online application last year? When do they ask for proof of your documents etc? Because so far, they're asking us to put in our grades/marks without any evidence whatsoever.

- - - Updated - - -

Somebody please answer, because i really need help with the application.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

azam.fiza said:


> Did they ask you to scan in documents in the online application last year? When do they ask for proof of your documents etc? Because so far, they're asking us to put in our grades/marks without any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Somebody please answer, because i really need help with the application.



Nah. you don't scan stuff. you just have to show the documents to HEC in person to ABID WAHAB.

you get this type of email after you submit your online application.
]Dear ------

With reference to your application/consent ------ admission in MBBS program under subject scheme, I am pleased to inform you that your name has been provisionally recommended for admission in MBBS program for the session 2015-2016 at: 

1 Khyber Medical College

The prescribed fee for admission will be paid directly to the college/university. No concession of fee as well as migration/change of discipline will be allowed during the entire course of study.

If accepted, please submit original documents along with four sets of the following attested documents to Director Academics HEC, H-9, before 20-Nov-2015
F.Sc certificate and transcript/Equivalence certificate issued by IBCC.
Copy of foreign passport.
Proof of Pakistani origin.
Domicile Certificate.
Copy of SAT-II Score card along with user ID and Password/Local admission board entry test. ETEA
Photos (04 Nos).

Admissions will only be confirmed after verification of the required documents by HEC and issuance of final admission letter by HEC.

If you do not submit documents and inform HEC within given time, it will be presumed that you do not want to avail this admission offer and your admission will be treated as cancelled.



Regards,
Mr. Fida Hussain
Director General (Academics)
Academics Division, HEC 
Email: [/COLOR][COLOR=white !important][email protected][/COLOR]


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> Nah. you don't scan stuff. you just have to show the documents to HEC in person to ABID WAHAB.
> 
> you get this type of email after you submit your online application.
> ]Dear ------
> ...


Thank you, this cleared it up a lot kobefan234!


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2016)

azam.fiza said:


> Daan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah as iahaq said classes start in Oct, started 26th Oct last year
> ...



Sorry for the late response, didn't get a notification for some reason ? ...
Anyway yeah as kobefan said we all got an email exactly as he pointed out, after which you have to go to Abid Wahab to hand in your original documents in person.

Although I do remember that in the online process they do have a point where you have to upload scans of your documents.
But maybe they've changed it this year since you're saying they're just asking for grades... Still though I'm sure there was a pic uploading section last year at least.
I remember having to upload my parents and my own passport pics, my nic etc. Everything alongside my grade documents.

I'll let you know otherwise if I find out!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

azam.fiza said:


> When do classes start? Isn't it too late in December?


KMC 2016 First years MBBS starts October 31 ( Monday

- - - Updated - - -



kainath said:


> What did HEC tell you about the deadline?



deadline is September 5 i think


----------



## eman123 (Aug 24, 2016)

I am a foreign student studying through HEC. They won't accept late scores. Because deadline is September 25 and by the time your SAT II scores come in, it will be around late October. Classes start late October for students on merit, the locals. But for foreigners, the first list is revealed early November.

You'll have to apply next year.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

eman123 said:


> I am a foreign student studying through HEC. They won't accept late scores. Because deadline is September 25 and by the time your SAT II scores come in, it will be around late October. Classes start late October for students on merit, the locals. But for foreigners, the first list is revealed early November.
> 
> You'll have to apply next year.


The deadline is September 5th this year.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

guys anyone know when we we find out if we get in thru HEC? i got 66% aggregate and hoping for colleges in kpk like KMC/Ayub/Bacha Khan,do i have a chance?


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

pencilpen123 said:


> guys anyone know when we we find out if we get in thru HEC? i got 66% aggregate and hoping for colleges in kpk like KMC/Ayub/Bacha Khan,do i have a chance?


How did you calculate your aggregate?


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

used the method HEC has on website 60% weightage to hssc equivalence marks and 40% weightage to SAT II marks


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Is HEC FOR PUNJAB also ?


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

no punjab has withdrawn al SFS seats and turned into open merit


----------



## Naweed Niazi (Aug 23, 2016)

Why not? I mean the domicile.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

yeah even with domicile u are overseas pakistani,seats r open merit for punjab no chance


----------



## Batoor (May 20, 2015)

*Provisional Merit List HEC SFS 2016*

Hi everyone.. I have applied to hec sfs Mbbs programme.my aggregate is 79.45 .Got into AMC quite worried what are my chances of getting into KMC . As that's my first choice...


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Batoor said:


> Hi everyone.. I have applied to hec sfs Mbbs programme.my aggregate is 79.45 .Got into AMC quite worried what are my chances of getting into KMC . As that's my first choice...


Hi ,
Did HEC has announced the result? How can I access the merit list.
Thanks.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Gullala said:


> Hi ,
> Did HEC has announced the result? How can I access the merit list.
> Thanks.


go to HEC pakistan website and scroll down should see it on the main page at bottom


----------

